# My Russian Tortoise Not Pooping



## rockyMTNtortoise (Oct 29, 2011)

My Russian tortoise Deuce has not pooped for about 1 week. I have him indoors currently per to cold for outdoors. I have beem soaking him for about 30min every other day. He has only lost about 5 grams within the last week (post soak weight). I am concerned he may be impacted, please any ideas or advice would be much appreciated. In addition, I have had him indoors for the past month, he does not eat as well as he did outdoors. Thank you.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

You could try feeding him some pumpkin to loosen things up,get things moving.


----------



## ascott (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, daily warm water soaks would be good....are you sure he is actually eating anything? or enough to generate a poo? You said he does not like being inside....so? 

Also, the pumpkin advice is good too ....maybe a combo of pumpkin and daily soaks.....


----------



## SailingMystic (Oct 30, 2011)

How is he acting- is he curious and moving around -- ESP after a soak? You may want to call a vet.


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Oct 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> Also, daily warm water soaks would be good....are you sure he is actually eating anything? or enough to generate a poo? You said he does not like being inside....so?
> 
> Also, the pumpkin advice is good too ....maybe a combo of pumpkin and daily soaks.....



I am so sorry I am just getting back to you, the only time I have really seen him really eat much is when I take him outside on warmer days and he munches on the clover and dandelion greens in the yard. He seems very picky, does not go crazy about vegetables like my other Russian. Please let me know what you think, thank you.


----------



## SailingMystic (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahh! Bring some of those greens from the outside inside! I did that with mine and it helped do the trick-- mix with spring mix. Add mazori tortoise food and see what happens.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 30, 2011)

All good suggestions: bring in weeds that he likes. Canned pumpkin (not the sweet pie pumpkin) wrapped in a weed like a burrito. Increase soakings to daily or twice daily. If he is still active, you can try this for 2-3 days.
However, if he is lethargic, or has any other problems, call a vet asap.


----------



## atommc (Feb 7, 2012)

My russian tortoise refuses to poop in his cage. I have to put him in his carrier before he will poop. Doesn't want to poop where he eats I suppose. I wish my kids were that intelligent.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2012)

atommc said:


> My russian tortoise refuses to poop in his cage. I have to put him in his carrier before he will poop. Doesn't want to poop where he eats I suppose. I wish my kids were that intelligent.



Hi atommc:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 7, 2012)

rockyMTNtortoise said:


> I am so sorry I am just getting back to you, the only time I have really seen him really eat much is when I take him outside on warmer days and he munches on the clover and dandelion greens in the yard. He seems very picky, does not go crazy about vegetables like my other Russian. Please let me know what you think, thank you.



Hmm ... well, you are some 50 miles south of me, so maybe your temperatures have been climbing higher. However, I doubt if it's that different from here. Since not even Russian tortoises can be active at air temperatures lower than 68 F, I think you're guy might be too cold. I wouldn't take him outside unless it's in the upper 60s - almost 70 F at least - which means you probably shouldn't take him outside until April or May. Maybe March at the very earliest. In the meantime, keep him warm and give him warm baths so he can pass his bowels. If he starts acting shy and trying to hide all the time, then he's probably trying to hibernate, in which case don't try to feed him at all. Just let him digest what he's got, and after at least 2 weeks of fasting and cooling down, you can let him try to hibernate at about 40 F.


----------

